# is it okey? To have



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

just member since 2 days. Found very useful info. But still m new to aquarium.
Here is my first qwery?
1. Having 2feet long,1 foot hight,1 foot width then whats my gallon?
2. In that i have 4 neon gourami,1 guupy,2 lionchu,2 shubankin,2 blue gourami,2 yellow koi
is it ok? or should remove them
3. My water goes dirty within 2 days
what should i do?
4.i heard about oto cat. should i add it?
5.no live plants 
6.good pump dont know which company. But when i start it make so much flow to water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site!

My suggestion....if you're keeping that sized tank, get rid of the goldfish and koi. They are not suited for such a small tank.


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

thankx but can you tell me why? my fish seller says its ok.
I will upload my fish tank pic soon.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Of course the fish seller will tell you that, he makes money from you buying them. For a single goldfish a minimum of 20 gallons is recommended and you have 4 in there. Kois are more of a pond fish because they get so large.

There is a reason your tank gets dirty so fast...the goldfish and koi are huge waste producers.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok for starters the tank is only 15 gal.
Koi will get over 2 ft. and are a pond fish
Goldfish can get big and heavy Needs 20 gal for first one then 10 gal more for each additional.
Both koi and goldfish are cold water fish and are major waste producers.

Gourami are tropical fish and need water at least 78 which is to warm for goldfish and koi

Gourami's are territorial and it won't be long till one kills off all the others.

You need to do research on the fish your interested in before buying them. Can save yourself a lot of work and heartache. Your best bet would be to take all but one fish back. If you decide on goldfish you can only keep 1 fish in the tank. If you decide to keep gourami, you will need to take all back except for 1 then research or ask here what would go with it. Other wise be prepared for a lot of deaths.


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

here is my shubankin and koi said by fish seller.also lionchu small
is this yellow koi?


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

which gourami is this? blue or other?
Its eyes are orange circle


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Bluelov said:


> just member since 2 days. Found very useful info. But still m new to aquarium.
> Here is my first qwery?
> 1. Having 2feet long,1 foot hight,1 foot width then whats my gallon?
> 2. In that i have 4 neon gourami,1 guupy,2 lionchu,2 shubankin,2 blue gourami,2 yellow koi
> ...


Let's see.

2foot by 1 foot by 1foot is 2 cubic feet. 

3/4 is 1.5 cubic feet

Move decimal 1 to right:

15 gallon.

(a gallon is about 3/4 of a cubic foot *old dude)

I would start the tank with lotsa plants. Look up beaslbob builds here.


my .02


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I know the goldfish are small right now, but they're just babies. They will outgrow your tank in no time flat. If you keep them, you're sentencing them to a long and painful death. Their outsides will quit growing to accomodate the small tank, but they're insides keep growing. They will die young...


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

but which is that fish


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

what do you mean which is that fish?


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

the photo i uploaded in firsh foto there yellow fish . FS says Its yellow cui ! Is it that? And on second foto which gourami it is?


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

the goldfish fish need to be rehomed . thats kinda a small tank i would not keep more then 5 or 6 small fish in it .when you buy fish you have too think about how big they will get when full grown .


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i dont know what kind of goldfish it is and looking at the picture im guessing thats not a blue gourami... anyway, you need to be more focused on getting them new homes, regardless of what they are your going to need to, the only fish i would keep in there personally in that gourami and get new homes for the others.. please next time read up on the fish your getting before you get them..


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

thanx will reply with some good detail. Today i will back all my fish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is an example of how big goldfish can get: http://www.myfishforum.com/attachme...g-can-common-goldfish-grow-giant-goldfish.jpg

Here is an example of a large koi:
http://www.anglinglines.com/blog/wp-content/images/2008/10/36koicomlrg1.jpg

Most goldfish won't get as big as the one in the picture I linked to. One goldfish would probably be okay in your tank. Tropical fish and goldfish don't mix well because they have different requirements.

Koi are too big for pretty much any tank. I've personally seen them bigger than the one in the picture. None of the fish in your picture look like koi to me, they all look like goldfish but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

It aggravates me to no end when I here about people who no little to nothing about fish who post on here saying that the guy at the fish store told them "it's okay" to buy such and such fish when they know good and well that the fish they are selling are completely wrong for the size of tank/ compatibility with other fish. If it were me and a LFS worker flat out lied to me like that I would make it a point to go back to the store demand a refund and then rip the manager up one side and down the other for not making sure his/her employees know what they are talking about. If you choose to work for a company then you should be equipped with the knowledge to properly do your job, or at least making an effort to learn about your products. If I went to work for an airline as a pilot you would expect me to either be capable of flying a plane right? This is exactly why I take what LFS employees say with a grain of salt. Don't get me wrong Bluelov, I am not saying you did wrong, Just make sure you research your fish a little more before you buy more. Fish keeping is a great hobby to be in. This is the first mistake of many you will make. We have all made them and learned from them. Just be prepared to go bigger and bigger 

Okay, I am done with my rant.


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

again thanking to all . I m from india. Here in gujarat this hobby is not found common. The city in which i live has only one man who sell fish. Though he is aged he even dont know what is oto cats!!!!
His fish price are not always stable. 
Today i know he is making his bissness .
M Lucky that i found this community.
Last i gave my all gourami, and 1 gold fish back withot moneyback to save there life.
Now only small fish and 1 shubankin. 
Will give back yellow koi if they grow larg 
now just know rull of thumb.
Thanks again.
The fish seller dont knoW about nitrate cycle.!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So what fish are left?


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

1shubankin,1 guppy,2 lionchu


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

That shubankin will eventually outgrow your tank, you still need to find a new home for it or return it, and that is from a quick google search to find out how big they can get. 1 lionchu seems like it would be ok, but 2 would produce so much waste you would probably need to do water changes everyday. Goldfish also differ from other fish. 

The normal rule of thumb for fish is 1" of fish per 1 gallon of water, but for goldfish it is 1" of fish for every 2 gallons of water, EVEN then the rule of thumb is flawed and after learning more about it I really wouldn't rely on it.

Also guppies are tropical fish and will thrive best in 78 - 82 degree Fahrenheit (26-28 degrees Celsius) water , where as goldfish are not tropical fish and thrive in colder waters in the range of 68-75 degrees Fahrenheit (20 - 24 degrees Celsius).
IMO you have two options.

1) Return all of your goldfish (the 1 shubankin and the 2 lionchu) get a heater for your tank and make it a tropical aquarium. The guppy will do well with other guppies and you could also get some tetra fish which are easy to care for.

2) return all of your fish except for 1 lionchu and take care of just the lionchu. 

I know very little about goldfish however as I tend to like tropical fish more because they are more interesting to me and quite honestly I think they look cooler and you can have more of them in an aquarium (generally speaking of course).

I think that the better option is to make a tropical aquarium, goldfish are huge waste producers and require a lot of care. And even though you could possibly, and that is a very generous possibly (I would rather just say you can't), raise the lionchu in that 15 gallon tank, I recommend a 20 gallon for just that one fish.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

You should have kept the Gourami. I didn't even consider the possibility of you being from another country. I assumed you just went to Petsmart and bought some fish. I guess that is what I get for making assumptions.


----------

